# Moline, Il 24th Annual Plow City Farm Toy show Aug. 13, 14, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

• August 13 & 14, ILLINOIS, Moline: 24th Annual Plow City Farm Toy Show & Auction to be held in conjunction with the 5th Annual All-Green JD Collector Center Auction at the Mark on the JD Commons, 1201 River Dr. (Exit 2, 7th Ave. off I-74). Follow signs to the Mark. Hours: Fri. 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. with memorabilia auction to follow; Sat. 8 a.m. to 12 p.m. with large tractor auction and toy auction to follow. For info call (563) 855-3515.


----------

